
Tether's surging supply is the major driver behind Bitcoin's appreciation - busterc
https://seekingalpha.com/article/4129543-bitcoin-one-way-go-true
======
dsl
I clicked to the second page, and it simply refused to scroll. After some
debugging it turns out they have some registration thing that gets adblocked,
but it breaks the page in the process.

~~~
conductr
Read first page, then saw Page 1/7 and bounced... all about the page views I
guess

~~~
nerdponx
It renders perfectly fine in Reader View, FWIW.

------
MaxBarraclough
Shameless clickbait title. Not nice.

~~~
nerdponx
Is it? It's the first sentence of the article. The title is totally not
descriptive.

You want to get mad about anything, get mad about the horrible ad pop up and
soft pay wall here.

------
jsonhero
hyperbole.

